#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Тель-Авиве

## Yevgenijj

В Тель-Авиве (Израиль) вот уже пятый год существует центр медитации Буддизма Тхеравады, Бхавана Центр который я посещаю.
Сюда также, часто приходят учителя и других традиций, таких как Дзэн и другие.

Вот его краткое описание:

Добро пожаловать в Бхавана Центр.

Бхавана, на пали, который является древнейшим языком Буддийского канона, переводится как медитация. В более глубоком смысле это обозначает открытие и развитие человеческого потенциала с помощью развития мудрости и сострадания.

Бхавана Центр, центр Дхаммы (Дхарма) в старом районе северного Тель-Авива, был основан как частная инициатива, из понимания что Израиль, как место продолжительного существующего конфликта и напряжения, наиболее оптимален для учения и практики медитативного подхода к жизни. Целью создания этого центра было предоставление возможности в городских условиях, регулярного и углубленного изучения и практики Буддизма в повседневной жизни. 

Бхавана Центр предлагает и предоставляет: 

- Подходящие условия для созерцания
- Курсы медитации для начинающих (Саматха, Випассана, Метта)
- Учебные группы длительных курсов
- Уроки Дхаммы и чтение Буддийских текстов
- Индивидуальные встречи и инструкции
- Развитие общества медитирующих (Сангха)
- Ретриты на выходные
- Пользование книгами в комнате чтения
- Прием местных и иностранных учителей
- Встречи учебной группы Акода, общество мира для продвижения культуры не насилия


Бхавана Центр открыт как для начинающих так и для опытных практикующих разных традиций Буддизма. Все мероприятия проводятся на не коммерческой основе, благодаря щедрости и пожертвованиям (Дана) самих участников.

- Все уроки проходят на иврите и на английском языках

Адрес: http://www.bhavanahouse.org/

----------


## Gheka

_о блин! вот куда мне надо!
эх, жаль я иврит знаю не очень, английский на норме..
о как раз, на английском! на четверг - living zen и сразу после доп. занятий в соседнем городе...
нужно только уговорить родителей..._

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.bhavanahouse.org/

Шалом...

А версии на государственном английском нет?  На иврите зело непонятно (ульпанов алеф еще не заканчивали)! 

Хотелось бы посетить в июне...

----------


## Ассаджи

http://www.bhavanahouse.org/index.ph...d=14&Itemid=27

----------

